# First Carry tonite



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

As I've just recently secured my CCW permit, and the holster showed up today - mostly because I could- I wore my pistol out and about this evening. I found the XD a little large to carry. I was wearing a button-down shirt and found it catch and exposing the pistol frequently. I'll likely find something slimmer later-on.

Anywho - I tried to take careful note, mentally, of how I felt. I felt no sense of bravado. I didn't feel louder or tougher. The only thought going thru my mind, as I felt the pistol weighing on my pants, was "IF something should happen, at least I'd have a shot (no pun intended).










It's a fobus - $20? holster. I don't know if I like it or not - but it's a holster, and I'll try it for awhile.


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

btw - before you think I have a nice butt - that's my wife modeling the holster


----------



## Jerbear (Nov 14, 2008)

Definitely get a smaller gun. I have a XD9sc, it does not print at all at the 4 o'clock position. Now that it's winter I can use the holster that came with my XDm9 and a Blackhawk serpa level2. The winter coats cover well.
I use a number of holsters due to what I'm am waring. Look into the Crossbreed Supertuck. If it's cold were you are, you can get away with the Forbus on your hip. I can guarantee you will buy more holsters until you find one you like.


----------



## dmp (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup - the xd9 is my next handgun purchase. 

Unfortunately, it's generally HOT here...southern Alabama


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

dmp said:


> btw - before you think I have a nice butt - that's my wife modeling the holster


What holster??? j/k nice gun and

Holster


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

What does this picture have to do with guns?

Oh.

Now that I look for the sixth time there does seem to be some sort of pistol in the picture. Carry on!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..that one don't look like it lends itself to concealed carry. I found that the bigger guns are not easy to hide unless it's in a shoulder rig. And that will mean that you have to keep some kind of jacket on. Those Fobus holsters are OK. I don't like them much but they do work. I have used them a couple times getting them with a pistol or two I bought.

I've found that most of the people that the feel louder or tougher feeling people that carry probably don't need to be carrying. It will be the person that thinks they are superman will be the one in the paper for doing something stupid that gets them in trouble or worse..Hurt or dead. 

The average person that carries hope they never have to take it out. The wanna be Clint Eastwood/mall ninja crowd are the ones that make the rest of us look bad. 

Maybe an IWB with that gun you got might help hide it some. hard to say though. That's a lot of gun to hide.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not a fan of "Small of Back" carry. It is too close to the spine leaving you at risk from a fall on your back. It's one of the few places on your body where unrepairable damage can be done from a fall on your gun.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

HowardCohodas said:


> I am not a fan of "Small of Back" carry. It is too close to the spine leaving you at risk from a fall on your back. It's one of the few places on your body where unrepairable damage can be done from a fall on your gun.


SOB (small of back) is appropriately abbreviated. As *Howard* mentioned, if you (or your wife's nice buttocks) were to be put down on your back, it does not lend itself to any sort of draw, nor does it lend itself to good protection of your most vital body part, the spine. 2-4'o clock is best, and a pistol of that size can be easily hidden with the right clothing on any body type. I'd suggest an IWB (inside the waist band) holster. Don't be afraid to spend money on a holster as long as you are going to do the following...

1. Understand that good iron(pistol) needs a good home.
2. Good cover (clothing) is essential to good concealment.
3. Practice with what you carry or it doesn't really matter.
4. Your wife has a nice bum. hehehehe

I'd say that spending 1/3 to 1/2 of what you paid for your pistol is appropriate for good concealment holster-age. If you think about it, a quality holster (aka Galco :mrgreen is worth every penny if it works for you and it lasts a lifetime.

Zhur


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

My first purchase of a gun was about a year ago and it was a service XD45. It IS alot of gun to conceal..I have a blackhawk serpa and while it works nice to put the gun at the 3 or 4 o'clock position to maybe do competitions, it is terrible to try to conceal it under any shirt..Even my XD9 service in the same holster is hard to hide..My normal everyday carry is my SW 642 and I usually have that in my coat pocket..I still need to figure out a holster for conceal...

Willy


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Willy D said:


> My first purchase of a gun was about a year ago and it was a service XD45. It IS alot of gun to conceal..I have a blackhawk serpa and while it works nice to put the gun at the 3 or 4 o'clock position to maybe do competitions, it is terrible to try to conceal it under any shirt..Even my XD9 service in the same holster is hard to hide..My normal everyday carry is my SW 642 and I usually have that in my coat pocket..I still need to figure out a holster for conceal...
> 
> Willy


Same here...first purchase was an XD45 service model and it was very hard to prevent printing. Even using the crossbreed supertuck holster, the butt of the grip still printed. Replaced the Service model with the Compact model and problem solved, didn't even have to replace the holster.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Same here...first purchase was an XD45 service model and it was very hard to prevent printing. Even using the crossbreed supertuck holster, the butt of the grip still printed. Replaced the Service model with the Compact model and problem solved, didn't even have to replace the holster.:smt023


Basically the same same story for me. Had (have) and XD40 service that I carried for almost 2 years. Then switched to the XD9SC. Even with the Pearce extension, printing is all but gone to the eye of a "normal" person.

The thing that every person new to CCW needs to remember is that 99% of the people out there are oblivious to anyone but themselves. They are too busy gabbing on the phone, plugged into their iPods, or chasing their kids around to even notice that little bulge under your shirt. The small percentage of people that do see a bulge will most likely assume that it's a phone or PDA or some other piece of electronics and the last thing they think is going to be "gun". Just don't keep checking that it's there all the time. If you do feel the need, a quick bump check with your elbow will do.

On another note, I too am not a fan of SOB carry. I think that if someone were to know you had a gun and was able to get behind you, you could easily be disarmed. Also, if you were in a struggle, with your gun behind you you are at an extreme mechanical disadvantage with you arm having to go behind your body to get your gun. Finally, unless you are extremely used to drawing and firing under pressure, then there is too great a chance of shooting yourself or an innocent bystander as you draw since you will more than likely sweep yourself or someone else when you draw from SOB. My preference is strong side between 2:00 & 4:00.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DMP,
I am in the same boat as you - I recently received my CCW permit and purchased a small 9mm to pocket or deep-conceal carry. Unfortunately that little piece of polymer had to be returned for some (hopefully) minor repairs. While I am waiting for it's return I have been carrying my full-size Beretta. Although pretty darn heavy - it drops into my front jeans pocket pretty well - just gotta get a tighter belt LOL! 

Unlike some of the others, I AM a proponent of IWB/SOB - I cannot discount any of the reasons that the other folks gave for not liking it, but for me, physically it is one of the best fits. Yes, there are carry options with better tactical advantage, but if those options are uncomfortable or annoying you may be more inclined to just "leave it home this time". Personally, I would rather have it with me in a less-than-optimal placement than back home in the vault.

Just the .02 of a relative newb as well.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

certainly a little large. i have a xd9 service and havent yet carried, but as soon as i get my permit and give it a try, i will let you know how i feel. however, i am a 6'2'' 210# frame also, so i guess it would also depend on how big you are compared to the size of the pistol


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> certainly a little large. i have a xd9 service and havent yet carried, but as soon as i get my permit and give it a try, i will let you know how i feel. however, i am a 6'2'' 210# frame also, so i guess it would also depend on how big you are compared to the size of the pistol


Size can help _or_ hurt, it usually depends. Also, the belt and especially the holster makes a big difference in how easily you can conceal the pistol. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

very good point as well!



BeefyBeefo said:


> Size can help _or_ hurt, it usually depends. Also, the belt and especially the holster makes a big difference in how easily you can conceal the pistol. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tucker Gunleather*

is "The Answer" (also the name of their holster! I carry my Kimber Ultra CDP in the summer & my Pro CDP in the winter with them & virtually have no printing, bulge etc. Better to pay $100 to $150 on 1 good lifetime gauranteed holster than to have a drawer full of $30-$40 holsters :smt022


----------

